# Bunnies with the Gun



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Had a run out this morning near me in the car, I just open the car window and shoot out of it, took 3 nice rabbits at about 30yard with the air rifle, its a budget gun a 177cal SMK xs79, you can pick them up for just over a £100 new. i love it no noise and no kick back, ive put a set of 3x9x50 scopes on it
i took all rabbits clean, all head shots just next to the eye, well rabbit pie for tea, cheers jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

good shooting jeff and a nice gun to


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

My rifle ticked me right off yesterday, I was getting 2 inch variation in grouping; bloke at the shop suggests a pellet lube. I've got a better grouping with my catty. Bleedin' typical ... anyway, nice shooting J.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> My rifle ticked me right off yesterday, I was getting 2 inch variation in grouping; bloke at the shop suggests a pellet lube. I've got a better grouping with my catty. Bleedin' typical ... anyway, nice shooting J.


what gun did you get and put a photo up here, cheers jeff


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ahhhh ... makes my mouth water! I've got to get out more this fall. Now that I am over 65, my hunting license is only $5.

Cheers ........... Charles


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice shooting Jeff.

Martin


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice Jeff, nice clean kills. I'm going to take the spring out tomorrow. see what a can get
Cheers BIG-B


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

great bit of shooting,and a good little rifle


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Hi Jeff
How many shots do you get with the canister?.
Nice gun mate and cheap as well.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

spanky said:


> Hi Jeff
> How many shots do you get with the canister?.
> Nice gun mate and cheap as well.


you get 200 but i take it off after 180, then i know im getting full power, you have to admire the Chinese they put out cheap guns that shoot really well,
a friend paid £540 for a air rifle and mine is doing just the same job, if not better, jeff


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> My rifle ticked me right off yesterday, I was getting 2 inch variation in grouping; bloke at the shop suggests a pellet lube. I've got a better grouping with my catty. Bleedin' typical ... anyway, nice shooting J.


Pellet lube will make little or no difference mate. I would experiment with different brands of pellets. For instance, my weirauch HW80 only really performs well with crossman pellets, and seems to spit other brands all over the place...

Jeff...Nice wee gun that, and a great hunting trip


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

1 thing good about slingshots is you don't have to worry about the brand of ammo you're shooting.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

josephlys said:


> 1 thing good about slingshots is you don't have to worry about the brand of ammo you're shooting.


i would rather shoot my slingshots, but at the moment i and only shoot a few with the slingshot, i cant do a full days hunting with it cos my hand still hurts after a while, but at least im shooting again, jeff


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.airgunadvice.net/viewtopic.php?p=116730#116730 take a look at this site if you got time i like to shoot airguns 2


----------

